# If you like dogs and mysteries...



## Neil_Plakcy (Mar 28, 2010)

Then you might like my newest book, IN DOG WE TRUST. After a bad divorce and a brief prison term for computer hacking, 42-year-old Steve Levitan has returned to his home town of Stewart's Crossing and taken a part-time job as an adjunct professor of English at his alma mater, Eastern College. While walking around his gated community, he becomes friendly with his next-door neighbor, Caroline Kelly, and her golden retriever, Rochester.

When Caroline is shot and killed while walking Rochester, Steve becomes the dog's temporary guardian. Together, these two unlikely sleuths work to uncover the mystery behind Caroline's death.

IN DOG WE TRUST, by Neil Plakcy. $1.99 in Kindle edition only.
www.mahubooks.com


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Neil--

welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book and your first posts!

I've added an image link to your book post.  You may want to bookmark it to add updates to, as we request that authors have one book thread per book. We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

With 2 5 star reviews, a golden retriever, and a cost of only $1.99, how could I go wrong? I just 1-clicked.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

tempting


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

VERY nice pitch!

Welcome to the boards!!!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Needless to say, I DO like dog mysteries, so I'll be giving this a try as soon as I finish my current book.  And, yes, it is a great pitch.


----------



## Neil_Plakcy (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments on the book, and special thanks to Ellen O'Connell, author of Rottweiler Rescue, for starting the threads about dogs and mysteries. I'm an avid mystery fan as well as a dog lover, so I look for anything that combines the two.

And as Ellen did, I worked on this manuscript with my critique group. Even so, I felt something wasn't clicking, so I hired an editor to look it over for me. He was the guy who acquired my Mahu mystery series for Alyson Books, so I knew that he was a good editor, and he gave me some great suggestions that I feel really improved the book.

Neil Plakcy


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Yay!  Sounds great.  I've got a Golden Retriever.  

Good luck with the book.


----------



## pinky (Jan 7, 2010)

I got it and can't wait to read it.  Golden retrievers are my favorite dogs.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Love dogs.

Love mysteries.

Loved the price.

Loved the sample.

Had to buy the book. You left me no choice.


----------



## desilu (Dec 28, 2009)

Love mysteries and dogs. Goldens? Got 2 of 'em (names are Lucy and Desi) so I'll be buying this! Thanks for the post!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Sounds like a lovely book.  Of course I bought it!  Also bought the Rottweiler Rescue Book by Ellen O'Connell sometime back.  I am a sucker for dog books, and dogs.
Thank you.
luvshihtzu


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

yeppers you got me toooo   but have 2 ahead of you, maybe


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

you had me at golden retriever


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Sampled. Am out of book budget until May. I have got to stay out of Book Bazaar and away from all these temptations.


----------



## Neil_Plakcy (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the positive response to IN DOG WE TRUST! I am so delighted to see that other people are falling in love with Rochester, the golden retriever who stars in my mystery.

After a bad divorce and a brief prison term for computer hacking, 42-year-old Steve Levitan has returned to his home town of Stewart's Crossing and taken a part-time job as an adjunct professor of English at his alma mater, Eastern College. While walking around his gated community, he becomes friendly with his next-door neighbor, Caroline Kelly, and her golden retriever, Rochester.

When Caroline is shot and killed while walking Rochester, Steve becomes the dog's temporary guardian. Together, these two unlikely sleuths work to uncover the mystery behind Caroline's death.











Neil Plakcy
www.mahubooks.com


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I just one-clicked!  

I'm re-reading Stephen King's Dark Tower series right now, but it's first on my TBR list when I'm done!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I'm gonna have to check that one out!

woofs & wags,
amy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

desilu said:


> Love mysteries and dogs. Goldens? Got 2 of 'em (names are Lucy and Desi) so I'll be buying this! Thanks for the post!


Ditto here - mine are named Tanda (mom, 10.5 yo) & Bear (son, 5.5 yo)


----------



## lene1949 (May 10, 2010)

Just bought this book.. Can't wait to read it...


----------



## Schnauzermom (Apr 29, 2010)

And another one clicks. Goldie treebers? I'm in.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Terrific book!

Just gave it 5 Stars on my blog today.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Lovely book!!


----------



## Neil_Plakcy (Mar 28, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks to the folks who have posted nice reviews of In Dog We Trust at Amazon: Joy Gordon, Amos Lassen, Leslie Angel, Annette Mahon, and Red Adept Reviews. Thanks so much!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

This sounds really good. I love dogs & mysteries. I have a Bichon Frise dog. I plan on getting this 1 too. I got Ellen's book here as well awhile ago & that was good.


----------



## Neil_Plakcy (Mar 28, 2010)

Just wanted to pop in to say thanks for all the wonderful reviews for In Dog We Trust and the second book in the series, The Kingdom of Dog. I love my golden retriever, who has inspired me to write these books, and I am so pleased to have connected with dog-loving readers, too!
http://www.tinyurl.com/indogwetrust
http://www.tinyurl.com/kingdomofdog

Neil Plakcy


----------



## Neil_Plakcy (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm working on the third book in the series now, which centers around agility training. Too bad my own dog is too lazy to enter into a competition! I'll have to depend on Rochester instead.

Neil Plakcy


----------



## Neil_Plakcy (Mar 28, 2010)

Any new Kindle owners out there? If you like dogs and mysteries, please take a look at my Golden Retriever Mysteries.

Steve Levitan has returned to his hometown of Stewart's Crossing, in picturesque Bucks County, Pennsylvania, after a bad divorce and a brief prison term for computer hacking. While he's getting his life back together, trying to start a new career in technical writing and reporting regularly to his parole officer, he becomes friendly with his next-door neighbor, Caroline Kelly, and her golden retriever, Rochester.

When Caroline is killed, Steve's high-school pal, the local police detective, asks him to become the dog's temporary guardian. With canine charm and doggy love, Rochester begins to win Steve over, and these two unlikely sleuths work to uncover the mystery behind Caroline's death.

http://www.tinyurl.com/indogwetrust

When his mentor, Joe Dagorian, director of admissions at prestigious Eastern College, is murdered during a fund-raising event, Steve Levitan feels obliged to investigate. He and his golden retriever, Rochester, go nose to the ground to dig up clues, including a bloody knife and some curious photographs. But will Steve's curiosity and Rochester's savvy save them when the killer comes calling?

Second in the series, The Kingdom of Dog is funny and charming-- and who can resist a gregarious golden character like Rochester?

http://www.tinyurl.com/kingdomofdog


----------



## Neil_Plakcy (Mar 28, 2010)

Any new e-reader owners out there? If you like dogs and mysteries, please take a look at my Golden Retriever Mysteries.

Steve Levitan has returned to his hometown of Stewart's Crossing, in picturesque Bucks County, Pennsylvania, after a bad divorce and a brief prison term for computer hacking. While he's getting his life back together, trying to start a new career in technical writing and reporting regularly to his parole officer, he becomes friendly with his next-door neighbor, Caroline Kelly, and her golden retriever, Rochester.

When Caroline is killed, Steve's high-school pal, the local police detective, asks him to become the dog's temporary guardian. With canine charm and doggy love, Rochester begins to win Steve over, and these two unlikely sleuths work to uncover the mystery behind Caroline's death.

http://www.tinyurl.com/indogwetrust

When his mentor, Joe Dagorian, director of admissions at prestigious Eastern College, is murdered during a fund-raising event, Steve Levitan feels obliged to investigate. He and his golden retriever, Rochester, go nose to the ground to dig up clues, including a bloody knife and some curious photographs. But will Steve's curiosity and Rochester's savvy save them when the killer comes calling?

Second in the series, The Kingdom of Dog is funny and charming-- and who can resist a gregarious golden character like Rochester?

http://www.tinyurl.com/kingdomofdog


----------



## Neil_Plakcy (Mar 28, 2010)

Any new e-reader owners out there? If you like dogs and mysteries, please take a look at my Golden Retriever Mysteries.

Steve Levitan has returned to his hometown of Stewart's Crossing, in picturesque Bucks County, Pennsylvania, after a bad divorce and a brief prison term for computer hacking. While he's getting his life back together, trying to start a new career in technical writing and reporting regularly to his parole officer, he becomes friendly with his next-door neighbor, Caroline Kelly, and her golden retriever, Rochester.

When Caroline is killed, Steve's high-school pal, the local police detective, asks him to become the dog's temporary guardian. With canine charm and doggy love, Rochester begins to win Steve over, and these two unlikely sleuths work to uncover the mystery behind Caroline's death.

http://www.tinyurl.com/indogwetrust

When his mentor, Joe Dagorian, director of admissions at prestigious Eastern College, is murdered during a fund-raising event, Steve Levitan feels obliged to investigate. He and his golden retriever, Rochester, go nose to the ground to dig up clues, including a bloody knife and some curious photographs. But will Steve's curiosity and Rochester's savvy save them when the killer comes calling?

Second in the series, The Kingdom of Dog is funny and charming-- and who can resist a gregarious golden character like Rochester?

http://www.tinyurl.com/kingdomofdog

And if you're a visual kind or person, I love this book trailer for my golden retriever mystery series:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=607xhkq1XTc

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Neil_Plakcy (Mar 28, 2010)

There are now three books in the golden retriever mystery series (and the first, IN DOG WE TRUST, is available an audiobook, too.)

42-year-old Steve Levitan has lost everything that matters to him - his marriage, his home and his career. After finishing a brief prison term for computer hacking, he returns to his home town of Stewart's Crossing, PA with his tail between his legs.

With his parole officer peering over his shoulder, Steve begins a technical writing business and takes a part-time job as an adjunct professor of English at his alma mater, Eastern College. He reconnects with an old friend, the local police detective, hangs out at a coffee shop, and enjoys the natural beauty of Bucks County and the stimulating college environment. Starting over helps him numb the pain of all he's lost, including the two unborn children his ex-wife miscarried before their divorce.

The last thing he needs in his life is a shaggy, bossy golden retriever. But when his next-door neighbor, Caroline Kelly, is murdered, Steve becomes her dog's temporary guardian. Rochester seems determined to solve the mystery of Caroline's death, digging up clues and pushing Steve to investigate. As they nose through Caroline's past, her friends and her career searching for motives, the bond between man and dog grows.

But it's only when Steve uncovers a connection between Caroline's death and some uncomfortable situations between his students and his colleagues that Steve realizes that in order to save his own life, and the life of the dog he's come to love, he's going to have to come face to face with a killer with nothing left to lose.

http://www.tinyurl.com/indogwetrust

THE KINGDOM OF DOG:
The launch party for Eastern College's half-billion dollar fund-raising campaign is a great success - until Rochester the crime-solving golden retriever discovers a dead body in the snow outside the building. Rochester's human dad, Steve Levitan, is managing the event's publicity, and to prevent a public relations fiasco, he's plunged into finding out who killed the cantankerous director of admissions, with the help of his shaggy Sherlock.

Joe Dagorian had a long history with the College, and Steve and Rochester begin to dig up secrets that might be better kept buried. But is one of them worth killing for? Could the killer be Joe's ex-wife, whose retirement plans were thwarted? The student assistant who could lose everything because of an indiscretion? Or the wealthy alumnus who's desperate to get his son admitted to Eastern? Why are those two football players - Juan Tanamera and Jose Canusi - always hanging around? And what connection does a homeless man in town have to the College - and the case?

Rochester begins to present clues to Steve-- a bloody knife, an incriminating letter, some curious photographs. Dad and dog follow leads around the Bucks County countryside, digging into the past and disturbing old ghosts. Will Steve's curiosity and Rochester's savvy save them when the killer comes calling?

If you've ever treasured a canine companion, you'll recognize the way Steve comes to understand that all of us who love and spoil our pups are living in the Kingdom of Dog. Second in Neil S. Plakcy's Golden Retriever Mysteries, The Kingdom of Dog is funny and charming-- and after all, who can resist a gregarious golden character like Rochester?

http://www.tinyurl.com/kingdomofdog

DOG HELPS THOSE
It's almost time for graduation, and Eastern College is in trouble. A prominent alumna is dead, and a faulty computer program is jeopardizing student records and financial aid. It's up to Steve Levitan and his golden retriever Rochester to dig into the situation and retrieve the culprits!

Rita Gaines wasn't a nice person-but she did love her dogs, and most of her clients respected her financial acumen and her talent in training dogs for agility trials. When she's found dead, there's a long line of potential suspects from Wall Street whiz kids to doting doggie daddies-- including one of Steve's former students.

Felae is an art prodigy now studying with Steve's girlfriend, Lili, chair of Eastern's Fine Arts department, and Rita hated his controversial senior project. When she tried to have his scholarship cancelled, he threatened to kill her. But is he the villain behind her death?

In between helping Steve's high school friend Rick track the killer, Rochester practices darting around weave poles and jumping over limbo poles while Steve helps shepherd the college toward the completion of another academic year. It's spring in Stewart's Crossing, and old friends - and their dogs-gather together to investigate and eventually, to celebrate.

http://www.tinyurl.com/doghelpsthose


----------



## Neil_Plakcy (Mar 28, 2010)

Neil_Plakcy said:


> Any new e-reader owners out there? If you like dogs and mysteries, please take a look at my Golden Retriever Mysteries.
> 
> Steve Levitan has returned to his hometown of Stewart's Crossing, in picturesque Bucks County, Pennsylvania, after a bad divorce and a brief prison term for computer hacking. While he's getting his life back together, trying to start a new career in technical writing and reporting regularly to his parole officer, he becomes friendly with his next-door neighbor, Caroline Kelly, and her golden retriever, Rochester.
> 
> ...


----------

